# Femap v9.3 + NX Nastran



## لعله يرحمني (20 مايو 2009)

*Femap* provides comprehensive functionality in an independent environment for modeling, simulation and review of product performance results. 















Geometry creation:Boolean and extrude/revolve solid modeling; mid-surface extraction; project curves onto surfaces; intersect surfaces to create curves; define regions by projecting curves on solid; create curves based on U-V space on surfaces; shell solids with constant thickness; rule, revolve, extrude and loft surfaces; stitch surfaces into solids; create points, lines, arcs, circles and splines;. break, trim, extend, join, fillet, offset and copy geometric entities.​ 
Import or export: DXF and IGES points and curves, stereolithography (SLA) data, ACIS (.sat) Parasolid (.x_t) parts or assemblies. CATIA import model files, and Express files from CATEXP. (CATIA v4.1.x, v4.2, or v5) , VDA Import (up to v2.0), I-deas import (MS8), Pro/E import.(v16 to v20), Solid Edge import, Unigraphics NX import.( v11 through NX v4).​ 
Meshing: Global and local controls with default sizing. Define element size or spacing with bias. Free surface meshing, quads or triangles only. Mapped meshing with quads or bricks. Direct generation of line, shell and solid elements. Extrude and revolve geometric curves or line elements into shell elements, shell elements can be extruded or revolved to form solid elements. Connected shell elements can be extruded normal to themselves to turn thin-shell models into solid ones. Mesh refinement and smoothing. Subdivision and semi-automatic meshing of solids, Automatic solid meshing with tetrahedral elements.​ 
Materials:Isotropic, orthotropic and anisotropic. Nonlinear elastic, bi-linear and plastic. Hardening: isotropic or kinematic. Hyperelasticity, creep and composites. Temperature and strain rate dependence. User extensible library included.​ 
Loads and constraints:Geometry or finite element based. Associativity between geometry and mesh. Load case definition and management. Fixed (non-zero) displacements and rotations. Multipoint constraint equations (MPCs). Nodal forces and moments. Distributed loads on line elements. Constant or variable pressure. Velocities and accelerations. Transient dynamic, frequency and random vibration. Temperatures, heat generation or flux. Convection and radiation.​ 
User interface: Native Windows look and feel. Multiple graphics windows. Multiple model interface. Full, multi-level undo/redo. On-line help with hypertext links. Floating dockable toolbars to access frequently used commands. Toolbar entity editor. Model info tree and entity editor. Data manipulation through the data table. Cut and paste images into Windows applications. Dynamic highlight during selection operations. Box, circle, polygon, front, depth and query picking of geometric and FEA entities. Select entities by associativity (all elements connected to specified nodes, all elements of a specified property).​ 
Element library:1-D: rod, tube, bar, beam, spring, gap. Full support of arbitrary and standard cross-sections including all property calculations. 2-D planar solid. 3-D surface or solid. Planar and surface: quads and triangles. 3-D solid: tetra, wedge and brick. All 2- and 3-D elements: linear or parabolic. 2-D planar: plane strain or stress, axisymmetric. 3-D surface: shear panel or membrane. Mass and general stiffness matrices. Contact lines and surfaces, and slide lines. Spot weld elements.​ 
Customization: Record, edit and playback user-defined macros. Full features, object oriented, OLE/COM-based programming API, can be directly accessed from fully integrated VB compatible BASIC Scripting development environment. Neutral file: fully documented ASCII file format.​ 
Groups and Layers:With Femap you can easily subdivide your model for visualization or post-processing purposes,.. Automatically add new entities to active or user-specified group. Group by ID, associativity, material, property, and type. Automatic group creation based on properties, materials, and geometric constraints.​ 
Resultseformations, animations, and vector displays. Single- and multi-load set animations. Filled color contours and criteria displays. Isosurface and cutting planes, with dynamic control. Shear and bending moment diagrams. Error estimates. Results across composite laminates. Extensive result sorting capabilities. X-Y Plots with multiple curves. Text reports: standard and user-customized. Interactive data query with mouse. Freebody displays, including grid point force balance support for grouped entities. Import/export in comma separated tables. Internet publishing with VRML support. Save animations with AVI support.​ 
Graphicsual Windows GDI (vector-based) and OpenGL graphics. 3-D dynamic pan, zoom and rotation. Hidden line and wireframe display. Free edge and free face display. Light source shading and transparency.​ 
*NASTRAN* is a finite element analysis (FEA) program that was originally developed for NASA in the late 1960s under United States government funding for the Aerospace industry. The MacNeal-Schwendler Corporation (MSC) was one of the principal and original developers of the public domain NASTRAN code. NASTRAN source code is integrated in a number of different software packages, which are distributed by a range of companies.​ 
*NX Nastran* resulted from an FTC action against MSC Corporation for alleged antitrust activity which allowed the 2003 purchase of a royalty-free license for the software product MSC.Nastran by EDS, to the benefit of its UGS PLM Solutions division (subsequently spun-off from EDS and called UGS, and eventually SIEMENS PLM Software as of 2008). NX Nastran is based on the MSC.Nastran 2001 source code.​ 
The purchase included a perpetual, worldwide, free of royalties, nonexclusive license of the software program MSC.Nastran, other assets related to the software, and all copyright and trademark rights acquired as a result of MSC's acquisitions of Universal Analytics Inc. and Computerized Structural Analysis & Research Corp. in 1999). 


 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=14F25PLG 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WFC3MV52 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7B049YA1 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PI2MNK1E 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OZ2FLMLS 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1PXC12H8 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RZKLQQV5 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ALSSEAHD​ 



http://rapidshare.com/files/217397730/FMP9.3-MAG.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/217397838/FMP9.3-MAG.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/217398457/FMP9.3-MAG.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/217398588/FMP9.3-MAG.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/217409040/FMP9.3-MAG.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/217402091/FMP9.3-MAG.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/217403313/FMP9.3-MAG.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/217400629/FMP9.3-MAG.part08.rar​


----------



## Securitysuite (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## horas2010 (1 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------

